# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  إذا اشتهى المؤمن الولد في الجنة

## أم أروى المكية

هل تكون شهوة للولد في الجنة ؟
 السؤال *:
لقد سألتكم عن الإنجاب فقلتم لا إنجاب في الجنة ولكن  ما رأيكم بهذا الكلام
المولودون في الجنة
وإذا  شتهى أحد من أهل الجنة الولد ( الإنجاب ) أعطاه الله برحمته كما يشاء وهذه  رحمة لمن حرم الإنجاب في الدنيا ولمن يحرمها أيضا إذا شاء .
(لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) (الزمر:34) 
قال  صلى الله علية وسلم ( إذا اشتهى المؤمن الولد في الجنة كان حمله , ووضعه ,  وسنه " أي نموه إلى السن الذي يرغبه المؤمن " في ساعة كما يشتهي )
هل هذا الكلام صحيح  ..أم أنه ضعيف وغير وارد عن الرسول ...
وشكرا لخدماتكم
*

الإجابــة :*
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد : 
فلا شك أن في الجنة من النعيم المقيم الأبدي ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر، كما قال الله تعالى في الحديث القدسي:
أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر، واقرأوا إن شئتم: [فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ]. رواه الترمذي وأصحاب السنن.

 وقد أخبرنا الله عز وجل في محكم كتابه عن نعيم الجنة بقوله تعالى: [وَفِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ الْأَنْفُسُ وَتَلَذُّ الْأَعْيُنُ وَأَنْتُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ](الزخرف: 71). وقال تعالى: [لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ فِيهَا وَلَدَيْنَا مَزِيدٌ (قّ:35).

 فإذا كان الشخص من أهل الجنة يشتهي الولد فلا شك أنه  سيحصل عليه كما دلت على ذلك نصوص الوحي، ولكن هل تكون هناك شهوة للولد؟  جاء في بعض روايات الحديث أن المؤمن لا يشتهي الولد هناك.

 والحديث الذي أشار له السائل الكريم رواه الإمام أحمد وأصحاب السنن بألفاظ مختلفة، وحسنه الترمذي وصححه الألباني، ولفظه كما في الترمذي: المؤمن إذا اشتهى الولد في الجنة كان حمله ووضعه وسنه في ساعة كما يشتهي. ثم قال الترمذي: وقد اختلف أهل العلم في هذا، فقال بعضهم: في الجنة جماع ولا يكون ولد، قاله طاووس ومجاهد والنخعي. وقال محمد يعني البخاري في حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إذا اشتهى المؤمن الولد في الجنة كان في ساعة واحدة كما يشتهي، ولكن لا يشتهي. قال محمد البخاري: وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن أهل الجنة لا يكون لهم فيها ولد. وليس في رواية الإمام أحمد: ولكن لا يشتهي.

 والحاصل أن الظاهر هو أنه لا مانع شرعا ولا عقلا من حصول الولد لمن يشتهيه؛ كما قال تعالى: [لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ فِيهَا](قّ: 35). وكما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إنك لتشتهي الطير في الجنة فيخر بين يديك مشويا. رواه أحمد والنسائي من حديث ابن مسعود.

 والله أعلم.  

*http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...twaId&Id=51750

----------

